# Affordable Olympic plates ?



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anybody know of somewhere you can get Olympic plates  reasonably affordable ? Even second hand cast iron would be ok as they can be bead blasted and powder coated .

Im shocked how expensive they are , Ive scoured Ebay and a few places that sell used and new gym equipment but they are all a bit expensive.

Long story short I'm looking into potentially opening a little gym , but can't do that with out plates , and at the prices im looking at they soon become the biggest expense (which I didn't expect)


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Know a guy in the west midlands that's selling 4 x 5kg plates for £30... let me know if interested and I'll broker the deal


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Whistler was a Winter Olympics place.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've got a full Olympic barbell set, about 140kg of discs, EZ Bar, heavy duty power rack, with chin bars, lat pull attachment, Tricep dip bars and heavy duty bench which I am looking to sell. Pulling it all to bits and transport would be a pain tho

All in good condition


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Whistler was a Winter Olympics place.


 He clearly states he wants olympic *plates*.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks you, you, you jokers you !

Spelling mistake rectomfied <- a little joke for ya.

See picture of yourself attached .

commercial Olympic weights in the form of circular plates. mostly thinking I will be looking For 20's (that's 20kg ) the ******* will have to struggle with to little or to much weight im not made of money .

Just prices or website if you know of any, I would need a location etc first .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dannnn said:


> He clearly states he wants olympic *plates*.


 Not in the title originally.

@Old n fat you'll be lucky to find any 'cheap'.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not in the title originally.
> 
> @Old n fat you'll be lucky to find any 'cheap'.


 Never buy cheap but always affordable.

There is a business opertunity there . And I may have start up costs in cash , we will see .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Old n fat said:


> Never buy cheap but always affordable.
> 
> There is a business opertunity there . And I may have start up costs in cash , we will see .


 Your best bet is to try and find a gym that's closing down or refurbing to buy most if not all the stuff. I think buying for a gym, if a proper gym, you'll need a LOT of 20's(or 25/50's) rather than smaller plates. Obviously you'll need some smaller ones but not so many. Get a leg press and you'll need 400kg of plates for that alone. Dumbells are the next big expense. Machines and racks are cheap really.

I got lucky with my stuff as I bought most of it 10-15yrs ago. The price of steel then went up and the weights prices have remained high since. I recall buying a 140kg set for £40.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Your best bet is to try and find a gym that's closing down or refurbing to buy most if not all the stuff. I think buying for a gym, if a proper gym, you'll need a LOT of 20's(or 25/50's) rather than smaller plates. Obviously you'll need some smaller ones but not so many. Get a leg press and you'll need 400kg of plates for that alone. Dumbells are the next big expense. Machines and racks are cheap really.
> 
> I got lucky with my stuff as I bought most of it 10-15yrs ago. The price of steel then went up and the weights prices have remained high since. I recall buying a 140kg set for £40.


 Found a few brand new sets of dumbbells 7kg-50kg I believe at a price that's affordable


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Old n fat said:


> Found a few brand new sets of dumbbells 7kg-50kg I believe at a price that's affordable


 That's good, what increments do they go up in?

Another thing I'll add is, when buying weight plates, try and keep the brand/style the same. I hate mixed up stuff.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's good, what increments do they go up in?
> 
> Another thing I'll add is, when buying weight plates, try and keep the brand/style the same. I hate mixed up stuff.


 Yep vexes my ocd side stuff that doesn't match


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Old n fat said:


> Does anybody know of somewhere you can get Olympic plates reasonably affordable ? Even second hand cast iron would be ok as they can be bead blasted and powder coated .
> 
> Im shocked how expensive they are , Ive scoured Ebay and a few places that sell used and new gym equipment but they are all a bit expensive.
> 
> Long story short I'm looking into potentially opening a little gym , but can't do that with out plates , and at the prices im looking at they soon become the biggest expense (which I didn't expect)


 Thought you were a retired millionaire


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I found Powerhouse fitness cheapest for new.

https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/weights/weight-plates-and-weight-discs/olympic-weight-plates

They also do an 'in store discount' over the phone.

I bought a few bits a while ago and saved nearly £150 with the discount.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303365-power-house-fitness-over-the-phone-discount/?do=embed


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Your best bet is to try and find a gym that's closing down or refurbing to buy most if not all the stuff. I think buying for a gym, if a proper gym, you'll need a LOT of 20's(or 25/50's) rather than smaller plates. Obviously you'll need some smaller ones but not so many. Get a leg press and you'll need 400kg of plates for that alone. Dumbells are the next big expense. Machines and racks are cheap really.
> 
> I got lucky with my stuff as I bought most of it 10-15yrs ago. The price of steel then went up and the weights prices have remained high since. I recall buying a 140kg set for £40.


 I don't think steel is even expensive now, it's the 'scene tax' on weight lifting and fitness equipment


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jake87 said:


> I don't think steel is even expensive now, it's the 'scene tax' on weight lifting and fitness equipment


 I don't think the prices went back down when the steel prices went down so yeah as you say really.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Thought you were a retired millionaire


 Nah I just act like it


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's good, what increments do they go up in?
> 
> Another thing I'll add is, when buying weight plates, try and keep the brand/style the same. I hate mixed up stuff.


 Just a quick example https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F132924847099

to be honest the sums don't add up unless you have big loans or partners . Staff which always a ball bag are essential too .

I think you you could make a living but not a big one , you have to be open all the time to for us pricks that want to train Christmas Day ...

For the outlay you have budgets that are big enough to play at serious businesses .

I supose it's nature to look at something you Enjoy and think " if I owned this place "


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Old n fat said:


> Just a quick example https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F132924847099
> 
> to be honest the sums don't add up unless you have big loans or partners . Staff which always a ball bag are essential too .
> 
> ...


 I've looked into it and can see how to make it work but as an owner working it, nigh on impossible. PM me if you want to know how. My thinking doesn't include under counter sups.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've looked into it and can see how to make it work but as an owner working it, nigh on impossible. PM me if you want to know how. My thinking doesn't include under counter sups.


 Backroom blowjobs?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

superpube said:


> Backroom blowjobs?


 Are you offering?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you offering?


 Pm me


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

superpube said:


> Pm me


 I already did. I'm eager. :thumbup1:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I already did. I'm eager. :thumbup1:


 I can tell [wipes face]


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

how about Rogue Europe


----------



## Robinio (Jun 1, 2018)

Lots of plates and discs here:

https://www.fitness-savvy.co.uk/product-category/gym-equipment/weight-lifting/weights/weight-plates-discs/olympic-weight-plates/

I got mine from PowerHouse Fitness, but a couple of the 25kg plates stick pretty bad which is annoying when trying to add them and remove them from the bar.


----------

